# Starting a group in Orlando



## Readyforachange (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello, I have been struggling with social anxiety for as long as I can remember. It has negatively impacted me in all aspects of my life. I am tired of simply putting up with this disorder and I'm ready to make a change. If you feel the same, then please join me. I am trying to start up a support group in Orlando. If you are located within the Central Florida area, please take a moment and check it out:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SASGorlando


----------

